

Full-packet-capture society - and how to avoid it - tptacek
http://addxorrol.blogspot.com/2014/01/full-packet-capture-society-and-how-to.html

======
jessaustin
Personally, I _love_ the idea of a "person-hour" surveillance storage budget,
but I fear there is no path from here to there. For such a scheme to arise in
a representative democracy, the average voter would have to be much more
sophisticated than the average American is today. Perhaps when we Gen-Xers are
old and gray, USA as a whole will be that sophisticated.

